# urban75 OFFLINE club @ Raven, L E Side NYC: 9th November: FREE!



## editor (Nov 1, 2005)

The very first Offline event in New York!

*Wednesday November 9th: OFFLINENYC*
A mini-Offline on the Lower East Side!
THE RAVEN, 194 Ave A @ East 12th Street NYC NY 10009 (212) 529-4712
10pm - 4am
DJs EDITOR and DJ DANDYSEX
Live acts to be confirmed
Admission FREE

Venue: http://www.raven-nyc.com/ravenhome.htm
Map: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=194+Avenue+A,+New+York,+NY+10009&hl=en

Woohoo!

Discuss this gig here


----------

